# New frames for glasses?



## pingin (28 Feb 2018)

My eye test is coming up soon. The optician usually suggests new frames (I use three pairs of glasses) when the test is done. I've always gone along with this gentle persuasion, never thinking too much about the cost involved. It recently occurred to me that not everyone changes their frames, especially when the old frames are perfectly good. 

What do you do?


----------



## odyssey06 (28 Feb 2018)

I think local opticians offer this more than the likes of Specsavers but could be wrong.

You'll need to check if the new lens can be done while you wait... otherwise the problem I had back when I used to keep frame was unless you had backup pair you had no glasses for a few days.


----------



## pingin (28 Feb 2018)

Thanks odyssey06. That makes a great deal of sense.


----------



## odyssey06 (1 Mar 2018)

pingin said:


> Thanks odyssey06. That makes a great deal of sense.



But if you like the frames a lot and don't have spares... keep them... maybe the next time (i.e. not this time) you need glasses you can re-use the frames.


----------



## Eithneangela (1 Mar 2018)

I always keep my frames in Specsavers. It might take a little longer than ‘come back in 30 minutes’ but for a couple of days I use an old pair, or sometimes the Lidl specials.


----------



## Sue Ellen (1 Mar 2018)

pingin said:


> My eye test is coming up soon. The optician usually suggests new frames (I use three pairs of glasses) when the test is done. I've always gone along with this gentle persuasion, never thinking too much about the cost involved. It recently occurred to me that not everyone changes their frames, especially when the old frames are perfectly good.
> 
> What do you do?



If you mean that you replace all 3 frames that would work out quite expensive?

I find Specsavers to be good but their varifocal lenses can be expensive and can sometimes take a few trips back to ease the teething problems.  I've heard a lot of people say that they find Specsavers a lot cheaper than the local opticians.  Specsavers also have slots for free eye tests, you could give them a ring and check this option out.  You can just go for a free eye test and see what they would charge for lenses and frames without being under an obligation to them.

Just reading glasses can be bought quite cheaply in different suppliers depending on your needs/preferences.

Any time I have asked about replacing just lenses they have confirmed that it is cheaper to get new frames too.  When I got them to give me the prices for either option the new frames one was cheaper.  I usually also go for their two for the price of one as I like to have a back-up pair in case of loss or accidents.

Make sure to claim any allowances from Social Welfare that you might be entitled to.  I also get an allowance from VHI on my day-to-day cover which becomes available every two years.


----------



## pingin (1 Mar 2018)

All good suggestions. Thank you all. I went to Specsavers in Dublin once but I felt they were trying to push frames that I didn't really need. It was all about sales. Then again, they're all trying to make a profit.

The idea of using an old pair is good too. I'll go along to my usual optician and see what the have to offer. I can always give Specsavers another try.


----------



## DeclanDublin (2 Mar 2018)

I have varifocals and generally go with the new specs offer, mostly coz my old ones are a wee bit battered! However, I've decided to look into laser surgery after many many years of wearing glasses. I estimate, given an approx cost of 350 -400 a year, the costs of the surgery will work out better for me both in terms glasses and in terms of lifestyle.


----------



## pingin (2 Mar 2018)

Thanks Declan. Not quite ready for laser surgery yet but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Black Sheep (2 Mar 2018)

I've booked my eye test for next week and expect a change of lenses will be recommended this time. I wear varifocals all the time so they don't really get battered  as they are on my face full time. However I always ask my optician if a change is required each time I have a test done.

It's my local optician and wouldn't change for anything. I also hope to hold on to the frames as my old ones will carry me for a few days


----------



## pingin (3 Mar 2018)

Black Sheep, there's a lot to be said for a friendly local optician.


----------



## gipimann (3 Mar 2018)

My experience with Specsavers is that they don't like reglazing frames - they have always tried to persuade me to purchase new ones.   The usual reason given to me is that they won't guarantee the reglazed frames if they break during the process.

@DeclanDublin, I went the Laser Surgery route in 2008...several surgeries later (most recently last year) I still have 3 pairs of glasses, albeit at lower strengths than before the surgeries.   Surgery may not always the answer to the "specs expense"!!


----------



## Black Sheep (5 Mar 2018)

To me staying with my local optician is like staying with my GP who knows me and the family history.

As for laser eye surgery, surgery of any kind just scares the hell out of me so laser is simply off the scale. I'll stick with the specs for now, I've had them for so long now I just wouldn't feel dressed without them


----------

